# shavings?



## becki_moorcroft (Jan 20, 2010)

I currently use white wood shavings for my rabbits and hamsters, but have read that a lot of people reccomend other alternatives... are there any major draw backs to shavings or is it just dust content? we have a great suppliers (wouldnt have anything less for the rex lol) its virtually dust free and doesnt stain when wet... just wondering what the other alternatives are... ideally i'd like to be able to use the same as the buns... as storing two bales would be an issue


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I use shavings (bedmax) for my bunnies and piggies, but I use aubiose for the rats and mice as I think it has better odour control.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It depends on the kind of shavings. Pine and cedar cause harm over the long-run because of the phenols they release (Google "pine and cedar toxicity" and you will see lots of results). Aspen shavings are fine because they don't contain phenols.


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

what about hemp/hamp(Guess you know it under the name Biobase or something like that. I use something called Hemperede)?

It's the best I've ever tried to my mice..


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes....the Hemp one!
It's called Aubiose in Britain and I always use it with no negative effects on either the Mice or myself (I speak as an asthmatic).


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I second that!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I use hemp bedding called Hempcore, I have used normal shavings and bedmax in the past (Bedmax was great! Then I found out that it was pine =o( )

The hemp bedding definately absorbs moisture much better (Which is why i use it), but personally i don't think it makes the smell any better, in fact, sometimes I think its worse.

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmm... and now I have just been told that Bedmax should be safe because its kiln dried??

Admittedly I liked it much better than the hempcore for my bigger cages/colonies, and I have never had any of the animals get sick or chesty at all while on it and I used it for a good 3 months.

I don't know, maybe i'll try it again... bit nerve racking though! lol

Willow xx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Hmm... and now I have just been told that Bedmax should be safe because its kiln dried??
> 
> Admittedly I liked it much better than the hempcore for my bigger cages/colonies, and I have never had any of the animals get sick or chesty at all while on it and I used it for a good 3 months.
> 
> ...


yep bed max should be safe .. it is kiln dryed and is recomended for rats so should be fine for mice as well.. I use it for my rats but i still prefure normal white shavings for my mice, I have tryed everything else with the mice but i always end up going back to good quality shavings for horses.


----------

